# UB-04 Form - Where does an NDC go?



## JReinhart (Oct 4, 2016)

Can anyone advise where an NDC would go on a UB-04 form? I have always put in in FL 43 in the revenue description box but I am having a payor push back and they want it in FL 80... has anyone ever put NDC information in that box?

Thanks in advance


----------

